# UFC 67  No title shot!!



## Raiderbeast (Feb 2, 2007)

Lutter didn't make weight so he will not get a title shot..  Purely PATHETIC!!!!

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=4391


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 3, 2007)

There's one big opportunity out the window...


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm still speechless that a fighter can't be ready for a title shot..  Winning TUF4 to get the fight and you blow it by not making weight.. What an idiot!!


----------



## matt.m (Feb 3, 2007)

I did a good bit of wrestling back in the day.  Weight is a huge deal.  What an idiot.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2007)

Unbelievable!  Simply unbelievable!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 3, 2007)

I think, then, that it's reasonable to predict Silva's win.  If Lutter can't even put in the effort to make weight, given the amount of time that he had to prepare, then it's hard for me to imagine that he's put the effort into training to beat Silva.  Not that I actually think he could have beat Silva anyway.....


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 3, 2007)

Dana White must be pissed..


----------



## Stillelman (Feb 3, 2007)

It says he is 1.5lb over, but is there a 1lb lax.  Just asking, because I know he would still be over.

Well even in the series you could tell his conditioning was not that great, but seems he would have got it together for this one bout.  Even if he wins, he loses, pathetic.


----------



## kenpomike890 (Feb 3, 2007)

I was there and witnessed the weigh in. He had to strip down to nothing to try and make weight. I talked to several reps later that night and he was one of 2 guys that couldn't get it done.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 3, 2007)

kenpomike890 said:


> I was there and witnessed the weigh in. He had to strip down to nothing to try and make weight. I talked to several reps later that night and he was one of 2 guys that couldn't get it done.




Very interesting...  If Stillelman is correct, then he only had to cut .5 pounds. That could be done in a few minutes, if I'm not mistaken...

That really is annoying though!


----------



## kenpomike890 (Feb 3, 2007)

He had 2 hours to drop 2 pounds and couldn't get it done. The other guy (can't remember who) had an hour to drop one pound and couldn't do it either. Truly pathetic.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2007)

The most rediculous part is he probably cut ALL his weight at the last second. I can see doing this against a bigger fighter, but Silva is a very lean fighter. I still think Lutter has a chance, but it will be even worse if he does beat him because it means he could've had the title.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 3, 2007)

Rampage wins 2nd Rd. KO
Cro Cop wins 1st Rd. TKO
Silva wins  Submits "Loser" Lutter in 2nd Rd.

Lutter said he wasn't motivated to cut weight.  Well you don't make weight and being a so-called BJJ Blackbelt stud you tap to a triangle choke..


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 4, 2007)

Shogun said:


> The most rediculous part is he probably cut ALL his weight at the last second. I can see doing this against a bigger fighter, but Silva is a very lean fighter. I still think Lutter has a chance, but it will be even worse if he does beat him because it means he could've had the title.



man, that sucked.  lutter knew for like what, 2 months, that he was getting a title shot?  he could have lost all the weight he needed to in that time...


----------



## Odin (Feb 6, 2007)

kenpomike890 said:


> He had 2 hours to drop 2 pounds and couldn't get it done. The other guy (can't remember who) had an hour to drop one pound and couldn't do it either. Truly pathetic.


 
I dont know, dropping another 2 pounds after spending 4 hours in a sauna wearing a sweatsuit sounds like hard work to me!, theres no excuse for him not making weight during the run up to the fight but trying to lose weight the day before a fight takes a hell of a lot out of you.

just looking at him during the fight made me think he looked ill.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2007)

Odin said:


> I dont know, dropping another 2 pounds after spending 4 hours in a sauna wearing a sweatsuit sounds like hard work to me!, theres no excuse for him not making weight during the run up to the fight but trying to lose weight the day before a fight takes a hell of a lot out of you.
> 
> just looking at him during the fight made me think he looked ill.


 
Still for Lutter this was a once in a life time shot.  You need to take advantage of opportunity when it comes a knocking.  I am still amazed that he was so careless in making the weight.


----------



## Odin (Feb 6, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Still for Lutter this was a once in a life time shot. You need to take advantage of opportunity when it comes a knocking. I am still amazed that he was so careless in making the weight.


 
Agreed he did throw away a massive chance for success.....unless he's a defeatest and assumed he was there to lose???


----------

